# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  ¿Magos mexicanos reconocidos?

## Adrian Gómez

Que tal gente, no supe donde poner el hilo así que lo puse aquí.

Estaba pensando en si hay magos mexicanos reconocidos fuera del país, la verdad es que hasta yo que soy mexicano conosco pocos pero tal vez es porque no pertenesco a algún circulo y por tanto no conosco muchos, tal vez y no alla muchos magos mexicanos reconocidos y no se si sea porque es un tanto dificil por algúna extraña razón ser reconocido fuera del país , tal vez sea porque no esta muy visto el ilusionismo en méxico o algúna razón así y si uno no es reconocido ni en méxico pues más difcil es ser reconocido fuera del país.

¿Alguien sabe de algunos magos mexicanos reconocidos?

----------


## magokreuss

Fernando Keops creo que es compatriota tuyo, y tiene renombre mundial, su especialidad es la cartomagia y en especial las trampas de juego

----------


## Coloclom

Este año tuvimos un gran mago mexicano como jurado del concurso de videos.

Gozner

----------


## magikko

Este:

http://tinyurl.com/3jwvvas

 :D

Aunque también tienes al mago Rigel, el fue campeón a nivel nacional de magia con cartas, el vive en Mérida.

En su tiempo tomábamos café en un VIP's, nos reuníamos él, el Mago Shadak y cuando había algún evento importante traían a algunos amigos suyos del DF.

Tambien está Chen Kay, yucateco tambien (El nombre es maya) el cual tuvo mucha fama a nivel nacional, y todos los clásicos que se reunen en los congresos, como el mago Frank, el Joker en Cancun, el Mago de la media barba, el mago Knap entre muchos otros.

Podrías entrar a la pagina ¿Nacional de magos? :P no recuerdo muy bien jeje, y ahí obtener más información.

----------


## magikko

circulodemagosmexicanos.com - INICIO

Ahí :P

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Wow Fernando Keops es un gran mago, nunca creí que hubiera un mexicano que hubiese llegado tan lejos, eso me motiva mucho, no es que quiera llegar a convertirme en algún magaso como Tamariz o Carrol o alguno de ellos, eso aún no está en mis planes, solo que veo que queriendo se puede.

Al mago Gozner solo le ví 2 videos pero la verdad me gustaron, aunque no mucho.

Mgikko si conocía a esos magos pero no sabía que eran reconocidos fuera del país, muy interesante.

Gracias por sus aportes, me fueron de mucha ayuda, espero haber si alguien tiene algo más que aportar.  :Smile1:  Un saludo!!.

----------


## Gandalf777

Mmmmmm, lamentablemente creo que no hay  muchos   como  deseariamos (buenos magos  los hay en  Mexico sin duda) pero reconocidos  internacionalmente, ademas de Keops  que  es in icono de la cartomagia mexicana , tenemos  auno   buenisimo :  Joaquin Ayala,  checate  los programas de worlds greatest magic, aparece por ahi  unas 2 veces
su espectaculo no le pide nada a David Copperfield!!  je je je  o a Lance burton
Aca una entrevista:
Interview with Joaquin Ayala

Saludos!!

----------


## Gandalf777

Hola  otra vez:

Sabes que descubri  algo curioso,  en los años 30  hubo un mago  mexicano  a quien se le atribuye ser el primer  mago en  aparecer palomas,  ademas  que  se le atribuye la creacion de la cuenta bucle (erroneamente acreditada a Dai Vernon)
el mago es AJ Cantu. 

Saludos!!!

----------


## lalogmagic

Pues como ya lo dijeron, también esta Joaquin Ayala, lástima que su espectaculo terminó por cerrar el hotel en que trabajaba, pero te comento que su hermano es dirctor de cine y estan realizando una serie de documentales relacionados con la magia y la vida de varios magos famosos, al día de hoy se esta presentando en la cineteca nacional de la Ciudad de México el documental de Hiroki Hara y se estan filmando otros dos.

Tambien Joaquin Kotkin (el mago de la media barba), fue recientemente nombrado uno de los 20 mejores magos infantiles del mundo por la Academia de las Artes Mágicas (Magic Casttle) y es conocido también por haber creado el efecto del escorpión que le vendió a David Copperfield.

Magos mexicanos hay muchos, y los hay y ha habido muy buenos, el problema es que aqui en nuestro país a veces no los sabemos valorar.

Saludos

----------


## jorge8715

sin duda Fenik, un master magician su magia es increible

----------

